# My new stand



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Just thought I would share my new stand with everyone. It is almost complete, just need to figure out a colour of stain for it an add some lighting to the inside.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stand*

really nice craftsmanship sir....question in the pic it shows the tank overhang a little bit , is that just cause u put tank on to take pic ,or is the stand slightly smaller then the tank.
cheers


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

tom g said:


> really nice craftsmanship sir....question in the pic it shows the tank overhang a little bit , is that just cause u put tank on to take pic ,or is the stand slightly smaller then the tank.
> 
> cheers


It's just sitting there for the time being till I stain it. I don't have a lot of room in here and had nowhere else to put it. The craftsmanship is my father in law, I made the plans and he's got the skills lol


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stand*

very nice work he does .............


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Need some help with colour


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Looking good! Last one.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*color choice*

hard to tell what are u putting it against hardwood floor or carpet....
the color is not showing up that great but I am a fan of the lighter sample up top ....


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

I’m thinking white on the inside of the stand as well. I might put a small quarantine tank on the right side and have my co2 and filter on the left. Also going to be doing lighting in the stand


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*color choice*

white would brighten it up huge so u can see what is going on in there ...


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Here's a little update on where the stand is now






















Only thing left is to paint the inside and install the lighting


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Very nice!

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

slipfinger said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What are the dimensions of the tank?


It is 120x50x50 from aqua inspiration


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

One step closer


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Finally got my substrate today and finished up the plumbing. Just have too get my co2 set up and in the next few days I can flood the tank.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Looks pro! Nice job on that.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

PPulcher said:


> Looks pro! Nice job on that.


Thank you. It's been a long journey.


----------

